# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Garden 2017

## Calypso Jones

http://www.varietytribune.com/17-gar...aign=vtgardend

17 tips.  some look pretty good.

1.  Cinderblock raised garden
2.  Silicone spray on your shovels and other tools.
3.  Transporting plants
4. Using plastic forks to discourage animals from using your garden as their potty.
5.  Epsom salts for the soil and plants.
6.  Garden mirror...quite attractive.
7.  Make your own weed killer.
8.  Milk jug watering can....why bother.
9.  Wash your veggies outside....good idea.
10.  The lazy gardener....no weeding.

11.  Stacked pot planter...cute idea.  @Garden House Queen...you should look at this.
12.  Pot lantern.
13.  Space saving planters for small gardens...planting in rubber maid.
14.  Starting seedlings in a half a lemon.
15.  Sea shell windchime
16.  Shoe Herb Garden
17.  Bowl planters for herbs.  really cute.

18.  Backyard beach.
19.  Outdoor shower...easy
20.  Globe lights....I love lights outside.
21. Paper towel trick for watering plants
22. Coffee grounds for fertilizer.  I do this already.  It's great. I use tea leaves too.
23. Diapers in a planter to keep plants moist.  Great idea.
24.  Create your own compost...things that do not spoil...egg shells..i save them, dry them, crush them and add to soil.
25.   Shower caddy as planter for herb garden.

----------

Beachcomber (03-27-2017),Garden House Queen (03-27-2017),Retiredat50 (03-26-2017),texmaster (03-26-2017),valley ranch (03-27-2017)

----------


## texmaster

Lots of Japanese Maples.





We just bought our 5th!

The one thing that saved my backside was setting up a really intricate drip line system for all of the potted plants on a water timer.   They grew to dinosaurs.

----------

Garden House Queen (03-27-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

Low voltage lights to outline the shrubs / plants . I use low voltage for certain areas - pond and walkways . Solar for most everything else . 
The solar I find more reliable and trouble free have one solar panel you can place in a well sunlit area with 3 separate lamps attached to 3 separate long wires . Home depot sells them and so far my 2 original sets have been operating for 4 years with the same batteries ( the lights are LED so they outlast everything .

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-27-2017),texmaster (03-27-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

Lurching a horse in your garden area will churn up soil and soften for planting.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-29-2017),texmaster (03-27-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

The tomato plants I put out got burned from a cold snap, they might just make it, some of them.

----------


## Daily Bread

￼
this set is available on line or at home improvement stores for less than $40.
Put the solar panel out in the full sun and you can put the lights anywhere you have no sunlight and forget about them . 
Let's you light up heavily shaded areas . 
I got fed up with the single light with a panel attached that always broke off cause you keep moving them around to catch the sun during the day . The wires are thin (speaker wire ) so you can either bury them or put mulch over them .
The 3 lights are very bright , I wish there was a way to tone them down ,and will stay on for 6-8 hours when the panel gets a full day of sun .

----------

texmaster (03-27-2017)

----------


## texmaster

> Lurching a horse in your garden area will churn up soil and soften for planting.


I sent this to my wife.  She screamed  "Horsies!"

Thanks.   I got some bonus points for that.

----------

valley ranch (03-27-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> ￼
> this set is available on line or at home improvement stores for less than $40.
> Put the solar panel out in the full sun and you can put the lights anywhere you have no sunlight and forget about them . 
> Let's you light up heavily shaded areas . 
> I got fed up with the single light with a panel attached that always broke off cause you keep moving them around to catch the sun during the day . The wires are thin (speaker wire ) so you can either bury them or put mulch over them .
> The 3 lights are very bright , I wish there was a way to tone them down ,and will stay on for 6-8 hours when the panel gets a full day of sun .


THank  you for the picture..>That's helpful. @Daily Bread  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (03-27-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

Just pruned the Thomson Seedless~you can see in the larger vine the Trunk and cordon,the canes will come of the buds and I'll choose the best. I'll use the trellising shown but will attach it to the building. The larger is a cutting from a vine coming over the fence at Surp Hagop (Saint James) in Sacramento, California



Thomson Seedless is use each year during Grape Blessing and Biblical showing of Fruit without seed

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Lurching a horse in your garden area will churn up soil and soften for planting.


You're out west...you call it lurching?  On the east coast, we call it lunging.

----------


## 2cent

Switching gears on y'all, much as it has been to browse, 'cuz I just gotta say...

We all know Ferry~Morse as one of the most reputable seed providers out there, right?  FINALLY, we come across SWEET Jubilee, the object of our desire for some time.

Good thing we know how to grow corn because the directions on the back of the package were for growing SQUASH.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Switching gears on y'all, much as it has been to browse, 'cuz I just gotta say...
> 
> We all know Ferry~Morse as one of the most reputable seed providers out there, right?  FINALLY, we come across SWEET Jubilee, the object of our desire for some time.
> 
> Good thing we know how to grow corn because the directions on the back of the package were for growing SQUASH.


I had on old plastic 55gallon drum I used to collect rainwater from the roof gutter at da camp. I had it screened.  The water stayed pretty fresh because the volume of rainwater entering caused it to overflow often and flush. Great for washing pots and pans.(rinse with potable water after). 

I brought the barrel home and cut it into three parts. On the two ends I drilled plenty of drain holes and filled them with what miracle grow and Walmart call potting soil , which is nothing but rice hulls or whatever regional bullshit they can access for cheap. 

For years I grew herbs and mints in them. I neglected the containers for the last two years and they were full of grass and weeds. I pulled all the grass and weeds out last week and worked the soil good and had to add a little to each container. 

Now here's the story. Lol. 
I went in my pantry and got a one pound bag of light red kidney beans and planted 41 beans in one container and about 60 in the other just to compare planting rates. The containers are about 2 1/2-3feet in diameter. 

I know you are laughing but I've planted these before many years ago out in the field. I was planting a two acre long row of Blue Lake bush beans and ran out so I finished the rest of the row with some red beans I had at the camp. Lol

You can leave them to mature and harvest as dry beans but they make an excellent snap bean. I will let you know how it goes.

----------

Madison (04-05-2017)

----------


## Madison

> I had on old plastic 55gallon drum I used to collect rainwater from the roof gutter at da camp. I had it screened.  The water stayed pretty fresh because the volume of rainwater entering caused it to overflow often and flush. Great for washing pots and pans.(rinse with potable water after). 
> 
> I brought the barrel home and cut it into three parts. On the two ends I drilled plenty of drain holes and filled them with what miracle grow and Walmart call potting soil , which is nothing but rice hulls or whatever regional bullshit they can access for cheap. 
> 
> For years I grew herbs and mints in them. I neglected the containers for the last two years and they were full of grass and weeds. I pulled all the grass and weeds out last week and worked the soil good and had to add a little to each container. 
> 
> Now here's the story. Lol. 
> I went in my pantry and got a one pound bag of light red kidney beans and planted 41 beans in one container and about 60 in the other just to compare planting rates. The containers are about 2 1/2-3feet in diameter. 
> 
> ...


What is best to have a great garden is to compost all the things like eggshells crushed, veggie peels, everything organic I put it all together turn it around outside in a square once in a while ...then a season later you get the best to make your own garden and it`s FREE  :Smile:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Rabbitshit is the best!!!! 
Not fresh but aged in five gallon buckets or in a pile under the barn, out of the rain.

----------

Madison (04-05-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had five sweet little blue bird eggs and they hatched just last week.    I couldn't move my Christmas wreath because the parents have built their little nest in the wreath right behind the bow....protected. private.   well.  I checked it today and they're all gone...maybe even the parents.  Something got them.   2 of the babies were lying on the ground, dead of course an not in good condition.  What could have done that.  I'm so sad.  another bird?  a snake?  I've seen snakes climb brick walls before.

----------



----------


## tom

> What could have done that.  I'm so sad.  another bird?  a snake?  I've seen snakes climb brick walls before.


If it were a predator, then the chicks would have been eaten. I think the parents were killed and hunger drove the chicks to jump from the nest.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I had five sweet little blue bird eggs and they hatched just last week.    I couldn't move my Christmas wreath because the parents have built their little nest in the wreath right behind the bow....protected. private.   well.  I checked it today and they're all gone...maybe even the parents.  Something got them.   2 of the babies were lying on the ground, dead of course an not in good condition.  What could have done that.  I'm so sad.  another bird?  a snake?  I've seen snakes climb brick walls before.


Bluejays are notorious for raiding other birds' nests. Maybe a cat or high winds in a thunderstorm. 
I bet if you think about it enough , you'll get your answer.

----------



----------


## tom

About a third -- the most productive part--  of my garden is in tires. These pictures are from years past.

227 (1).JPG226.jpg

----------


## sooda

> About a third -- the most productive part--  of my garden is in tires. These pictures are from years past.
> 
> 227 (1).JPG226.jpg


How clever.. I am impressed. You get a good yield, don't you?

----------



----------


## tom

> You get a good yield, don't you?


Yes, I get a good yield. Extra labor and knowledge are needed to set up a tire garden, but once you have it, it's till death do you part. I start seedlings in tires for the rest of the garden. Tomatoes are several weeks earlier in tires, and plants are easier to protect from pests.

----------



----------


## sooda

> Yes, I get a good yield. Extra labor and knowledge are needed to set up a tire garden, but once you have it, it's till death do you part. I start seedlings in tires for the rest of the garden. Tomatoes are several weeks earlier in tires, and plants are easier to protect from pests.


Do you put straw in the bottom of the tire? Looks really cool.

----------


## potlatch

> I had five sweet little blue bird eggs and they hatched just last week.    I couldn't move my Christmas wreath because the parents have built their little nest in the wreath right behind the bow....protected. private.   well.  I checked it today and they're all gone...maybe even the parents.  Something got them.   2 of the babies were lying on the ground, dead of course an not in good condition.  What could have done that.  I'm so sad.  another bird?  a snake?  I've seen snakes climb brick walls before.


My husband put up a Bluebird nesting box last year and just noticed Bluebirds in it this past week. They are so pretty and he is totally engrossed in watching them.  :Smile:   When I did some reading about them on a Bluebird forum, they all say that Sparrows are their worst enemy, Sparrows will kill the baby birds!

----------



----------


## tom

> Do you put straw in the bottom of the tire? Looks really cool.


No, I don't have a supply of straw. I first used rotten wood, that is, wood chips dumped in the woods by the local electric utility. I now use my own rotten wood and charcoal (future terra preta, hopefully) and anaerobically composted plant material.  Were this material spread on open soil, it would be quickly lost. In tires, it last indefinitely. Whoever inherits this property will inherit a ready-made perpetual garden, if they have the wit to use it.

----------


## potlatch

I have made "Pot People" for in the flower beds for my daughters and myself. I only painted a face on them and glued sphagnum moss around the neck and top of arms and legs to hide the wires. Mine have lasted many years.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-29-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-29-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://thedesigninspiration.com/news...ghtwingnewscom

----------


## Calypso Jones

We're GETTING RAIN>>>>FINALLY.  We needed it SOOO badly.

----------


## potlatch

> We're GETTING RAIN>>>>FINALLY.  We needed it SOOO badly.


That's good! We had quite a bit after that storm went between New Orleans and Houston and the rain clouds drifted west to our area.

Dang Calypso, I posted those Pot People for you to see way back in April! Should have pinged you by name. You could have had some Pot People made by now, lol.  I made the small ones on the upper right for my girls and I made a standing big one for myself and that was years ago. Not hard to do.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Garden 2018....did we even start this topic.  This has been without a doubt the wettest, hottest, poorest, stormiest, weediest garden season EVER.

Now we're facing a wet winter...which means snow...that's my prediction.   and it's cold already. Trees did not have a chance to change color and drop leaves so I'm thinking first good ice storm we get, there'll be a lot of broken trees.  SO GLAD we had some huge trees taken out this past summer.  No shade but lots of firewood.    I don't think I've bought firewood for 20 years.

----------

potlatch (10-29-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

My Tomatoes and my little ornamental garden with my hog skull and a couple cat skulls. I like the contrast of life and death co-existing. 
WIN_20181029_15_20_13_Pro.jpgWIN_20181029_15_20_47_Pro.jpg

----------

Garden House Queen (10-29-2018),potlatch (10-29-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> Garden 2018....did we even start this topic.  This has been without a doubt the wettest, hottest, poorest, stormiest, weediest garden season EVER.
> 
> Now we're facing a wet winter...which means snow...that's my prediction.   and it's cold already. Trees did not have a chance to change color and drop leaves so I'm thinking first good ice storm we get, there'll be a lot of broken trees.  SO GLAD we had some huge trees taken out this past summer.  No shade but lots of firewood.    I don't think I've bought firewood for 20 years.


Looks like you started the thread in March 2017. I just wandered back because @Kris P Bacon gave me a 'thanks' on the Pot People and I was checking the thread Title out!

We had an early October cold front and dreary weeks of rain this month, which is usually the norm for November. I think it will be a colder winter too. I don't envy you the ice and snow!


Meanwhile I caught a bad cold or the flu and have been very sick the entire month and still weak. I have Emphysema so my husband has been pretty scared.  I never caught a cold all the years I got a flu shot, but didn't get the shot  last year and end up sick.

----------



----------


## potlatch

> My Tomatoes and my little ornamental garden with my hog skull and a couple cat skulls. I like the contrast of life and death co-existing. 
> Attachment 37255Attachment 37256


Your yard looks neat Kris. I see a Dracaena and what I believe is a Plumeria and some small potted things.
My husband used to plant tomato plants in big pots but hasn't done it the past couple years..

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-29-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Your yard looks neat Kris. I see a Dracaena and what I believe is a Plumeria and some small potted things.
> My husband used to plant tomato plants in big pots but hasn't done it the past couple years..


That and some succulents and various ferns, I have Florida native butterfly orchids on the tree above it. 

WIN_20180604_18_00_49_Pro.jpgWIN_20180604_18_00_32_Pro.jpg

----------

Garden House Queen (10-29-2018),potlatch (10-29-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I downsized the winter greens this year. Only about a quarter acre of mustard greens. I put two loads of dirt in the front yard and planted about a pound and a half of turnip seed there. They are germinated and up. I was a little late on planting everything including collards but I have one dozen planted and they are almost knee high and ready for picking. 
Its just been too warm. 
These grow all year round here, but are better planted in the winter because of all the bugs and worms.

----------

Garden House Queen (10-29-2018),Kris P Bacon (10-29-2018),potlatch (10-29-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I downsized the winter greens this year. Only about a quarter acre of mustard greens. I put two loads of dirt in the front yard and planted about a pound and a half of turnip seed there. They are germinated and up. I was a little late on planting everything including collards but I have one dozen planted and they are almost knee high and ready for picking. 
> Its just been too warm. 
> These grow all year round here, but are better planted in the winter because of all the bugs and worms.


I prefer container gardening with a quality potting mix, (no that feasible on your scale) Last year I had container tomatoes in an earth box on the ground, leaf miners were a constant problem. Since I have them on the table I have seen none. Just white flys a good dose of neem oil fixed.

----------


## potlatch

> That and some succulents and various ferns, I have Florida native butterfly orchids on the tree above it. 
> 
> WIN_20180604_18_00_49_Pro.jpgWIN_20180604_18_00_32_Pro.jpg


Oh wow! I really envy you the Orchids! Don't know if they would grow here, so hot and dry. No one I know has ever had them other than ones in pots.  I have some unusual succulents and jungle cactus. We have a HUGE Staghorn Fern in a hanging wire basket. It's too big and heavy to move and a freeze damaged it a bit last year.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-29-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Oh wow! I really envy you the Orchids! Don't know if they would grow here, so hot and dry. No one I know has ever had them other than ones in pots.  I have some unusual succulents and jungle cactus. We have a HUGE Staghorn Fern in a hanging wire basket. It's too big and heavy to move and a freeze damaged it a bit last year.


Kinda surprised the staghorn grows out west. I had to shimmy up an oak about 15 ft up an oak to harvest the orchids. Had to lever up the root mass with a screwdriver. Tied and nailed them to my oak about 16 months ago, just now rooting good to the bark. Fl has 99 native orchid, the most famous is the ghost orchid.
The largest specimen is very much famous, it lives in the corkscrew swamp 40 ft up a cypress. When not in bloom it is just a root mass gripping the bark.

----------

potlatch (10-29-2018)

----------


## potlatch

@Kris P Bacon\


I'm near the Gulf Coast, a couple of hours from Houston. Not out west. 
Uploaded a couple of pictures of my Staghorn Fern. It's as big as you see all the way around.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-29-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> @Kris P Bacon\
> 
> 
> I'm near the Gulf Coast, a couple of hours from Houston. Not out west. 
> Uploaded a couple of pictures of my Staghorn Fern. It's as big as you see all the way around.


Oh, ok. If those can thrive orchids should, I would think. Staghorns around here get even much larger. A big one can fetch a hefty price, 500$ would not be unusual. I have seen them 3 times bigger around here but that aint nothing to sneeze at. They love banana peels.

I need to get a pup, my friend has some big ones.

----------

potlatch (10-29-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I had on old plastic 55gallon drum I used to collect rainwater from the roof gutter at da camp. I had it screened.  The water stayed pretty fresh because the volume of rainwater entering caused it to overflow often and flush. Great for washing pots and pans.(rinse with potable water after). 
> 
> I brought the barrel home and cut it into three parts. On the two ends I drilled plenty of drain holes and filled them with what miracle grow and Walmart call potting soil , which is nothing but rice hulls or whatever regional bullshit they can access for cheap. 
> 
> For years I grew herbs and mints in them. I neglected the containers for the last two years and they were full of grass and weeds. I pulled all the grass and weeds out last week and worked the soil good and had to add a little to each container. 
> 
> Now here's the story. Lol. 
> I went in my pantry and got a one pound bag of light red kidney beans and planted 41 beans in one container and about 60 in the other just to compare planting rates. The containers are about 2 1/2-3feet in diameter. 
> 
> ...


 @HawkTheSlayer  How did it go.

----------


## Calypso Jones

https://housewifehowtos.com/save-mon...er-egg-shells/  things to do with left over egg shells. 

Also, I grind them down to the size I want depending on where I want them and for what reason.   Really fine goes into soil and it dissuades some bugs.   A little larger and other bugs and slugs don't care for them.  A little larger and snakes avoid the area. 

I also take used coffee grounds and dump that in my soil to enrich it AND bugs don't care for it.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-08-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> @HawkTheSlayer  How did it go.


Tres bien. I picked enough for two large cookings. The pods are flat and not quite as tasty as Blue Lake of Contender snaps but eat well.

----------

